
This Tech Bubble Is Bursting - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/this-tech-bubble-is-bursting-1462161662?mod=e2fb
======
chmaynard
This is one of those articles that consists mainly of speculation, anecdotes,
and quotes from phone interviews. It's hard to tell if Mimms left his office
to do the foot-soldier work that serious journalism requires.

------
msoad
Comparing 2000s to today is not fair.

~~~
xiphias
It's quite different. Still, even if the revenues of big companies are real,
and the P/E ratios are in a smaller bubble than in 2000, the problem is that
if there's a deflation in the world, the ad revenues will dry up as well.

------
0xCMP
> Winter is coming, he says, and venture capitalists know it.

------
andrewstuart
Perhaps "hissing out" more than "bursting".

------
r3bl
Any link that's not under paywall? I would love to hear the arguments.

~~~
chmaynard
[http://on.wsj.com/1Y29zLd](http://on.wsj.com/1Y29zLd)

~~~
tmptmp
great, thanks for the url.

~~~
chmaynard
WSJ subscribers may not be aware of this, but if you share an article via
email, WSJ generates a shortened link to the same article that seems to work
for non-subscribers.

